# Meal worm problem.



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I just started feeding my Piranha meal worms about 2 weeks ago. He eats them up quick, but I have been finding the heads of the meal worms whole in my tank. Either he the head isn't getting digested and is getting pooped out whoel (ouch) Or he is regurgitating them back up when I am not looking. I make sure he eats everything and if he doesn't I clean up what he doesn't eat. Either way, my crystal clear tank has a bunch of decaying meal worm heads in it. What do you think is going on?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

meal worms have heads?!

well i would clean em up first... he is most likely just not eating them... or maybe he is regurgitating them... not sure


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> meal worms have heads?!
> 
> well i would clean em up first... he is most likely just not eating them... or maybe he is regurgitating them... not sure


HERE!
The front part with the little legs.

Maybe he is bulimic and doesn't want to throw up in front of me.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

gravel vac them up...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> gravel vac them up...


 I know how to take care of them. I just wanted to make sure my fish is getting fed good and that they aren't stressing my fish.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I have the same problem when I feed my P's mealworms.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

fishofury said:


> I have the same problem when I feed my P's mealworms.


 Do you think they are passing it through or regurgitating it?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I would just cut them off first


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ive never heard of that mine get meal worms and ive never found a head. maybe its just a deal where some do some dont. mine have spit out the head of feeder fish after takin whole.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Ive just started feeding meal worms recently and I haven't noticed any heads around maybe it's just up to the piranhas preference.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same problem when I feed my P's mealworms.
> ...


 I'm almost positive that they are passing it through


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

are u sure that it isnt just the exoskeloten of the mealworms??

I dont see why your piranha would only eat the bodies of the mealworms and then spit out *or* regurgitate the heads.

when you feed your piranha mealworms....do they primarily sink or float??

are the heads floating on the surface of the water or on the bottom of the tank??


----------

